# Some Hot Snatches



## PillarofBalance (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a fetish for strong women...


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 16, 2012)

i agree..........


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 17, 2012)

Best title ever lol


----------



## ccpro (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm getting there....


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 17, 2012)

Damn false advertising right there.


----------



## curls (Oct 17, 2012)

jam blue balls back in pants


----------



## Spongy (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## JOMO (Oct 17, 2012)

Man, they all have the tightest asses! Especially the petite ones from spain. Jo likey!


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 17, 2012)

Yummy in my tummy


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow! powerful and sexy as hell.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 17, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Man, they all have the tightest asses! Especially the petite ones from spain. Jo likey!



F'ing a hard body isn't everything it's made up to be, imop.  When your grabbing hipps and ass that is hard as a rock it feels kind of weird.  I like women to feel like women, toned is awsome but hard ass, hard tits, etc.  kinda strange sensation....just sayin


----------



## JOMO (Oct 17, 2012)

ccpro said:


> F'ing a hard body isn't everything it's made up to be, imop.  When your grabbing hipps and ass that is hard as a rock it feels kind of weird.  I like women to feel like women, toned is awsome but hard ass, hard tits, etc.  kinda strange sensation....just sayin



100% agreed CC. I dont mess with girls built like a rock. Im a big jiggly ass loving kind of guy. But, take another look at some of those girls bodies.


----------



## beasto (Oct 17, 2012)

Veronica Sanchez yea she's a hottie! I was waiting for the 114kg women, but no luck. LMAO


----------



## Georgia (Oct 18, 2012)

LOL so crafty with your titles


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 29, 2012)

She is very strong, those are very impressive.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 29, 2012)

I was thinking more about the excellent jiggle of her breasts but ok


----------



## SAD (Oct 29, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


>



I would murder that girl. ^^^^^   Murder : Mur·der/ˈmərdər/  verb: To fuck a woman so amazingly that she has an orgasm which stops her from breathing so long that she dies.


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 29, 2012)

SAD said:


> I would murder that girl. ^^^^^   Murder : Mur·der/ˈmərdər/  verb: To fuck a woman so amazingly that she has an orgasm which stops her from breathing so long that she dies.



Sorry I doubt she'd date you, I'd get to her before you would.


----------



## grind4it (Oct 29, 2012)

Intresting. I thought you were playing the stab her to death with your meat knife angle.....thanks for clearing that up.



SAD said:


> I would murder that girl. ^^^^^   Murder : Mur·der/ˈmərdər/  verb: To fuck a woman so amazingly that she has an orgasm which stops her from breathing so long that she dies.


----------



## SAD (Oct 29, 2012)

Tilltheend said:


> Sorry I doubt she'd date you, I'd get to her before you would.



????????  Ok I guess.  You know that I'm not actually going to stalk that girl and murder her right??????


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 29, 2012)

SAD said:


> ????????  Ok I guess.  You know that I'm not actually going to stalk that girl and murder her right??????



Who said anything about stalking?


----------

